# Tenzing 5000



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

I just bought this Tenzing 5000 and my torso is too long for it so I need to buy the Tenzing 6000. the retailer will not take it back because I used it on a hike to test it out. They retail at $409. I got it on sale and I am just trying to get my money back so I can get another pack that fits. $325 OBO

http://www.tenzingoutdoors.com/tz_5000.php


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

That was quick. SOLD!!!


----------

